# Pics please



## Saden (Nov 20, 2002)

Anyone mind dropping a few pics of their 2003 SpecV 17s??

Preferably just the rim, not on the car...but a straight forward pic while on the car is fine too.

THANKS!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

look around a little bit.


btw. the bolt pattern is different from that of a b14


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Do a search in the Members' Rides forum, I'm sure you can find a pic or 2.


----------



## Saden (Nov 20, 2002)

chimmike said:


> look around a little bit.
> 
> 
> btw. the bolt pattern is different from that of a b14


I tried entering "2003 SpecV rim pictures" and i searched through about 20 results and got nothing...

different? theyre both 4 lug i know that...didnt there there could be much variation with that...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Saden said:


> I tried entering "2003 SpecV rim pictures" and i searched through about 20 results and got nothing...
> 
> different? theyre both 4 lug i know that...didnt there there could be much variation with that...



ohh yes there's plenty of variation. I suggest you learn this before buying any ol' 4 lug rim for your car...................2000+Sentras=4x114.3

1999-earlier=4x100.

so no they won't fit.


----------



## Blue2003SpecV (Dec 12, 2003)

Thats all I had one me. But Chim already said they won't fit.


----------



## Saden (Nov 20, 2002)

Blue2003SpecV said:


> Thats all I had one me. But Chim already said they won't fit.


When all else fails...

hub conversion? heh...


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Facing the attack of the newbies, Mike? 

Saden, have fun trying to do a hub conversion just for a set of wheels. If I were you, I'd make the smarter choice and look for wheels that have the 4x100 pattern of your ride.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Harris said:


> Saden, have fun trying to do a hub conversion just for a set of wheels. If I were you, I'd make the smarter choice and look for wheels that have the 4x100 pattern of your ride.


Agreed. 4x100 is so common that you can easily find a set of nice wheels you like. Lots of lightweight wheels, all sizes, colors, etc. Now IIRC those Spec wheels can/will fit on P10 G20s (dunno bout P11s) but that doesn't really help you here.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Harris said:


> Facing the attack of the newbies, Mike?



I'm not the moderator in this thread, you are  so I don't have to deal wiht it


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

You're supposed to pm me with the special newb alert man! You need to moderate my attention too you know! Now look at what you did. You made me spill out some G-14 classified stuff!


----------



## Saden (Nov 20, 2002)

Harris said:


> Facing the attack of the newbies, Mike?
> 
> Saden, have fun trying to do a hub conversion just for a set of wheels. If I were you, I'd make the smarter choice and look for wheels that have the 4x100 pattern of your ride.



I think they look fantastic, theyre the size i want...and right from Nissan...might as well not let anything stand in my way to make them fit my car.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

they'll also slow you down, they bend like putty, and it's going to be rediculously expensive

bad choice for an upgrade if you ask me


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

sentra94xe said:


> Now IIRC those Spec wheels can/will fit on P10 G20s (dunno bout P11s).


Correct, they do fit on the G20s. I believe P11s have the same lug pattern too.

Saden, with all due respect, use your brain, not your emotions. Do it if you want to, but don't come back asking us for help if you get stuck, because honestly, none of us will be able to be of much help with your "custom" install.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

Harris said:


> You're supposed to pm me with the special newb alert man! You need to moderate my attention too you know! Now look at what you did. You made me spill out some G-14 classified stuff!


I know...I don't even get a PM about this either.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

lol alright, I'll PM you both if something annoys me, is that better?


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Yes, that will be best.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

Awesome!


----------



## Saden (Nov 20, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> they'll also slow you down, they bend like putty, and it's going to be rediculously expensive
> 
> bad choice for an upgrade if you ask me



They bend? in what manner??


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I don't know how many ways there are for rims to bend....you hit a bump, it bends, simple as that. They're soft, I don't have enough fingers, toes, or even teeth to count how many people have bent one or more of the stock rims. They aren't going offroading either, just normal every day potholes that will give you a bump bend these rims.

Oh yeah, I also can't count how many times I've seen the entire wheel broken off from the hub in an accident, I'm talking all 5 spokes snapped clean off. This has happened 5+ times just in accident pictures I happen to catch on b15.


----------



## Saden (Nov 20, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> I don't know how many ways there are for rims to bend....you hit a bump, it bends, simple as that. They're soft, I don't have enough fingers, toes, or even teeth to count how many people have bent one or more of the stock rims. They aren't going offroading either, just normal every day potholes that will give you a bump bend these rims.
> 
> Oh yeah, I also can't count how many times I've seen the entire wheel broken off from the hub in an accident, I'm talking all 5 spokes snapped clean off. This has happened 5+ times just in accident pictures I happen to catch on b15.


Holy crap...i had no idea...I guess all my assumptions were way off...figured they were made with the same stuff and strength my stock 14s are, and ive hit some nasty stuff and they had stayed strong...guess the size and style really had am impact...thats a serious safety risk.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

why not go for B14 SE-R wheels ? just as nice IMO 

my car :


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Saden said:


> Holy crap...i had no idea...I guess all my assumptions were way off...figured they were made with the same stuff and strength my stock 14s are, and ive hit some nasty stuff and they had stayed strong...guess the size and style really had am impact...thats a serious safety risk.



Yeah I've never had a problem with my 16's either, I don't know what's going on with those spec wheels honestly. If I remember right, every single 02-03 spec owner that I've talked to in San Antonio has bent atleast one rim. One of them bent a couple, got them fixed, bent 1 or 2 more, and finally decided to get aftermarket 17's. Before too long he had sold all of his stock rims to other San Antonio spec drivers who had bent their rims.


----------



## Saden (Nov 20, 2002)

OmegaManEX said:


> why not go for B14 SE-R wheels ? just as nice IMO
> 
> my car :


I love those rims too, haven't left them out as an option by any means...

i dont know how I'll be dropping it yet or how much...so I may want a bigger rim to perhaps fill the gap a bit better, I dont know...one step at a time.


----------



## DMT (Aug 18, 2003)

Saden said:


> Anyone mind dropping a few pics of their 2003 SpecV 17s??
> 
> Preferably just the rim, not on the car...but a straight forward pic while on the car is fine too.
> 
> THANKS!


dude try www.cardomain.com this web site got so many sentra's


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

sentra94xe said:


> Agreed. 4x100 is so common that you can easily find a set of nice wheels you like. Lots of lightweight wheels, all sizes, colors, etc. Now IIRC those Spec wheels can/will fit on P10 G20s (dunno bout P11s) but that doesn't really help you here.


P10s & P11 are 4x114.3, not 4x100


----------

